# The Chi Wee Come Back!



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

The Chi Wee's seem to be feeling better every day. It makes me feel SO good to see them coming back around after a very long 3 weeks. Gia was the last to be admitted to the hospital, so she is still a bit more idle than her norm. But her digestive system is doing well, and I'm sure in a few days she'll be her perky self again. She wasn't up for many pics, so I'll have to get some more soon.

Gia:



















Lexie:










Chance:










More pics coming.....


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Lexie & Chance playing:























































Jade pics coming up next....


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Jade:


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

did i miss something what happend?

they sure are cute Jade is a cutie!!


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

I don't know what was wrong with them but they seem to be feeling good! Well except for Gia, she just wants rest. Gia and Jade are super tiny!!


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Omg..... what the heck happened T???? I have been out of the loop for awhile. Soo sorry I didn't know soo sorry!!!!

Lori


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Thank goodness they are all doing better.. Did you find out what was going on? Was it e- Coli or a viral strain of some type, or related to the recall on Merricks? I can't imagine having all 4 of them so very ill for such a long time. I think you said Lexie was the most seriously ill, so it is wonderful to see her playing with Chance! Bless those sweet furbabies and thank the Lord for a miracle recovery! Deb


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

T - this is the best news ever!!! So glad they are back to feeling good again. You can tell they are feeling great in the pics. I'm so thankful and so glad that your hard work and diligent care pulled them through a very rough time. Dang those dog food companies!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

GLad there ok! I think i missed something too? I love Jade & Gia


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

i missed something too! oh im so glad they are ok, i wondered where youd gone t


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Oh T... I found your post. Soo glad they are doing better!!! The girls eat the merricks pot pie dry and aren't having issues, but after reading this I'm tossing it anyway. Whats another good dry food with some grain. Sometimes I like to give the girls a little crunch and a bit of grain in their diet.

Lori


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Ohhh the babies are looking really great! Please give them each a kiss from me, and an extra one for little baby Gia :love2:


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

I am so glad they are getting better. I am sorry you all had to go thru that. I just love your little ones. Thanks for posting photos as I love looking at them...


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

ohhh t honey im so glad they are getting better my heart was breaking for you you went through so much so did these sweet babies have you found out the cause yet so glad to have them back on the forum xxxxx we missed them and you


----------



## msmadison (Jul 6, 2009)

Oh, T, i just read through your other post! You poor thing! I am so glad your babies are HOME and seem to be doing better. Sending love and prayers your way!


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

Im glad to hear theyre feeling much better!! lovely pictures!! x


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

T - so good to see them well and playing again! You on the other hand are probably shattered, hope you have recovered from it all!


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

oh now i see the post going to go read


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

iv read and replied to your post


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh am so happy to see the babies looking so well T!
Must have been hell for you and them.
They are such sweethearts and blessed to have a mum like you.XX


----------



## MndaNGmoe (Oct 20, 2009)

You have such beautiful babies!!! little Jade - SO cute!


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

So glad the wee's are on the mend. It must be very scary when even 1 is feeling under the weather, when all of them end up in the hospital, it must have been a nightmare. Good to see you posting.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Aww, it's so good to see them!! I'm so glad they are better. They are all adorable as always & I swear Jade hasn't changed a bit since you brought her home. She's such an absolutely tiny little sweetie!


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Glad to see they are feeling better and hope they continue to improve!


----------



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

Oh, I'm so sorry to hear that they were sick. And very happy to see them better. I don't know how I missed this event.


----------



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

aww so glad they are all well, happy healthy little darlings i love them!x


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Bless you and your pups TLI....I missed the post about your fur babies
being ill too. I am so happy they pulled thru ok. I can't imagin what you 
and the pups went thru.


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

AW so glad to see them up and feeling good.I am glad they are doing better give them all a kiss for me.I really like Jade and Gia.They are so sweet.I still have Gia in my prayers.Give her an extra kiss from me.


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

In the business of the season I too must have missed this post!! Goodness sakes!! You must have been a wreak!! Those poor little critters, God bless them!
I am glad they are on the mend, many many sweet kisses to them and get well thoughts. Love those sweet lil chi wee's!  There are NO words to say how darn cute Jade is!! I want her sooo bad  You are one lucky mama to have her. She is so precious


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

You have certainly been through some very trying times.
What a relief it must be to get them all home again.
I have so missed seeing pics of your little ones. I hope
you will get some happy pics of Gia soon


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Kioana said:


> did i miss something what happend?
> 
> they sure are cute Jade is a cutie!!


Thank you so much Kioana!  The whole thing was such a mess and came out of the clear blue. 



TinyGiant said:


> I don't know what was wrong with them but they seem to be feeling good! Well except for Gia, she just wants rest. Gia and Jade are super tiny!!


It is such a long story. We aren't positive as to what happened, really. The Vets believe it is/was (dog) food/treat related. I will post the link to my story at the end of the thread for those of you that missed it. They are feeling better now, and I am so thankful.  Thank you for looking at the pics.



Ivy's mom said:


> Omg..... what the heck happened T???? I have been out of the loop for awhile. Soo sorry I didn't know soo sorry!!!!
> 
> Lori


Oh Lori, it was all such a mess! It would take me pages to explain the whole thing. It all started with Chance having a bit of softer stool, and went down hill from there and went through every one of the pups. Having them all in the hospital was so heartbreaking. I felt so numb with worry. They tested them for everything, and it all came back negative. So they are pretty certain it was a (dog) food/treat source. I'll have to explain it all to you on the phone one day. 



chideb said:


> Thank goodness they are all doing better.. Did you find out what was going on? Was it e- Coli or a viral strain of some type, or related to the recall on Merricks? I can't imagine having all 4 of them so very ill for such a long time. I think you said Lexie was the most seriously ill, so it is wonderful to see her playing with Chance! Bless those sweet furbabies and thank the Lord for a miracle recovery! Deb


Thank you so much Deb! We still aren't positive what it was. I sent some of the food for testing, but no results yet. Merricks said all of their products are tested before they leave their facility. They said the beef treats that they recalled were never supposed to have left their company. Said it was mis-communication through the depts. but that there were only traces of Salmonella, and that they have had no reports of any animal being ill so far. Kinda odd, but that is what they said. My Vet said we may never know for sure what caused it. But since there have been no reports here of any viral illnesses going around, they can't figure it to be anything other than food or treats. I have wracked my brain over all of this. < sigh > Thank you again, Deb!



Brodysmom said:


> T - this is the best news ever!!! So glad they are back to feeling good again. You can tell they are feeling great in the pics. I'm so thankful and so glad that your hard work and diligent care pulled them through a very rough time. Dang those dog food companies!


Thank you so much Tracy! It is so relieving to see them all up and about. This has been so hard on them, my family and I. Overwhelming to say the least. There were days I just wanted to break down and lose it. And the scary thing is not knowing for sure what it was. I'm still on pins and needles. < sigh >


----------



## dmccaughan (Sep 26, 2009)

Oh the little Chi Wees are lovely!! I am so glad they are on the mend finally! I can't imagine what heartache this has been for you to go through!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

OurCheekyChihuahuas said:


> GLad there ok! I think i missed something too? I love Jade & Gia


Thank you so much! I will post the link to the story at the end of the thread for you guys that missed it. 



amandagalway said:


> i missed something too! oh im so glad they are ok, i wondered where youd gone t


Hi Amanda, thank you! It has been such an ordeal. A very long 3 weeks. 



Ivy's mom said:


> Oh T... I found your post. Soo glad they are doing better!!! The girls eat the merricks pot pie dry and aren't having issues, but after reading this I'm tossing it anyway. Whats another good dry food with some grain. Sometimes I like to give the girls a little crunch and a bit of grain in their diet.
> 
> Lori


Thank you so much Lori! I would give Wellness a try. It comes in small breed formula with tiny kibbles, or their reg. Super 5 mix. Either is great! 



LittleHead said:


> Ohhh the babies are looking really great! Please give them each a kiss from me, and an extra one for little baby Gia :love2:


Thank you so much Crystal! I will be happy to give them kisses from you. 



Zoey's Mom said:


> I am so glad they are getting better. I am sorry you all had to go thru that. I just love your little ones. Thanks for posting photos as I love looking at them...


Thank you so much Kay! It was all such a mess. I'm just glad they all pulled through. I was so scared. 



~*Mandy*~ said:


> ohhh t honey im so glad they are getting better my heart was breaking for you you went through so much so did these sweet babies have you found out the cause yet so glad to have them back on the forum xxxxx we missed them and you


Thank you so much Mandy! Your care and concern means the World to me. Tricia told me that you asked daily how the babies were doing. I'm so sorry I wasn't able to give updates. I was just so overwhelmed with everything going on, and so busy. We missed you too, and again, thank you so very much! (((((Hugs)))))



msmadison said:


> Oh, T, i just read through your other post! You poor thing! I am so glad your babies are HOME and seem to be doing better. Sending love and prayers your way!


Thank you so much Em! Great to see you!



*Princess* said:


> Im glad to hear theyre feeling much better!! lovely pictures!! x


Thank you very much Princess!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Aquarius said:


> T - so good to see them well and playing again! You on the other hand are probably shattered, hope you have recovered from it all!


Thank you so much Jane! Yes, I am just devastated. They are doing better, and I'm still trying to recover from all of this. My nerves are shot. 



Kioana said:


> oh now i see the post going to go read





amandagalway said:


> iv read and replied to your post


Thank you Kioana & Amanda! 



Terri said:


> Oh am so happy to see the babies looking so well T!
> Must have been hell for you and them.
> They are such sweethearts and blessed to have a mum like you.XX


Thank you so much Terri! It was Hell times 10.  I hope we never have to go through anything like that again. Your kind words mean so much to me. (((Hugs)))



MndaNGmoe said:


> You have such beautiful babies!!! little Jade - SO cute!


Thank you so much!



Chiboymom said:


> So glad the wee's are on the mend. It must be very scary when even 1 is feeling under the weather, when all of them end up in the hospital, it must have been a nightmare. Good to see you posting.


Thank you so much! Yes, it was all a nightmare. I just keep praying that we never have to go through that again. 



MChis said:


> Aww, it's so good to see them!! I'm so glad they are better. They are all adorable as always & I swear Jade hasn't changed a bit since you brought her home. She's such an absolutely tiny little sweetie!


Thank you Heather! It's so nice to see them all up and playing. I was never so worried in my life. 

Yeah, we had hoped little Jade would make it to at least Gia's size, but she is 10 months old, so I guess she's about done growing. 



sullysmum said:


> Glad to see they are feeling better and hope they continue to improve!


Thank you so very much!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

BABY BABS said:


> Oh, I'm so sorry to hear that they were sick. And very happy to see them better. I don't know how I missed this event.


Thank you so much! All of your kind words mean so much to me. 



pinkglitterybunny said:


> aww so glad they are all well, happy healthy little darlings i love them!x


Thank you so much Leah! (((Hugs))) Missing ya girl!



lynx8456 said:


> Bless you and your pups TLI....I missed the post about your fur babies
> being ill too. I am so happy they pulled thru ok. I can't imagin what you
> and the pups went thru.


Thank you so much Laura! Your graphics always bring a smile to my face.  Hope you and your family are doing well. 



FBRaRrN said:


> AW so glad to see them up and feeling good.I am glad they are doing better give them all a kiss for me.I really like Jade and Gia.They are so sweet.I still have Gia in my prayers.Give her an extra kiss from me.


Thank you so much Kee! I'd be happy to give them all kisses for you. 



Tracilea said:


> In the business of the season I too must have missed this post!! Goodness sakes!! You must have been a wreak!! Those poor little critters, God bless them!
> I am glad they are on the mend, many many sweet kisses to them and get well thoughts. Love those sweet lil chi wee's!  There are NO words to say how darn cute Jade is!! I want her sooo bad  You are one lucky mama to have her. She is so precious


Thank you so much Tracilea! Most days I was so numb from worry over them that I just went through the motions. It was beyond heartbreaking seeing them so ill. Thank you for the sweet kisses. 



Jerry'sMom said:


> You have certainly been through some very trying times.
> What a relief it must be to get them all home again.
> I have so missed seeing pics of your little ones. I hope
> you will get some happy pics of Gia soon


Thank you so much Therese! I am so happy to have them all home. And so nice to see that they are getting some energy back. 



dmccaughan said:


> Oh the little Chi Wees are lovely!! I am so glad they are on the mend finally! I can't imagine what heartache this has been for you to go through!!


Thank you so much! So many kind words. I appreciate them all so much.


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Did I miss something? What happened? I didn't know they were sick. 

We're glad to hear they're healthy again. Your chis are beautiful and very cute. I love Jade - she is one of the cutest chis (you can send her to me for babysitting duty any time). Bella and I send hugs to all adorable your chi wees.


----------



## unchienne (Mar 29, 2009)

Oh my gosh. I had no idea you were going through something like this. I must have missed the original posting on the girls' illness. {{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}}

I can understand the panic you must have felt. Our household went through something similar a few months ago. Started with one dog with a bit of soft stool, filtered down to the others, and within a day or two...explosive diarrhea that I couldn't get to stop. Two trips to the vet for antibiotics, Metronidazole, anti-diarrheals, eyedroppers and syringes filled with Pedialyte, and discarding all dog foods/treats did the trick except for Boo, who progressed to constant mucus and blood in his stool and was sick for almost two months. 

Doc put us on Science Diet (which I don't like but worked...I don't know why but it could be as simple as just being untainted with whatever was floating around) and he's just now been able to stomach other foods without getting sick again, so I'm with you on the search for a good dry kibble. It's terrifying though...to look at dog food like little time bombs. You try so hard to get the best, but it's still such a crap shoot b/c so many of these companies are intertwined through supplies/material or are subsidiaries of just two or three larger umbrella companies. 

Keep us posted, and give all the chi wees our love. I don't post all that often these days (good news being slow and boring news most times...lol), but when I do come, I always look for your picture posts. I should have known something was wrong when I didn't see any in such a long time.  

My prayers that Gia has a quick recovery. Precious little girl.

**Just read the Merricks post. I didn't have the beef cubes but at the time I was regularly feeding them Merrick's Texas Taffy. I don't order them this anymore as I found a meatier alternative. If your little ones like beefy cubes, I'd like to suggest the Kangaroo Jerky that Best Bully carries. I've had no incidents with them and we use them here everyday. I could send you a few if you like, once the girls get to feeling better.


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Well.... How are they all doing today. Hope they get to feeling better soon. I bought the wellness for small breeds. Can't wait to try it out this evening.

Lori


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

The Chi Wees YAY, so glad they are doing good now T, you have been through hell with them (((HUGS)))
They are all so cute but Jade is just a doll!


----------



## FireFox (Jun 4, 2009)

Oh nooo , i just red the other post about your babies!! That's awful!! So not fair to them and to you!! I am so glad they feel much better now, such a relief  
They are looking great in the photos 
I still can't believe what you all had to go trough, I am so sorry


----------



## Mom2BabyNatalie (Aug 15, 2008)

Glad to see the good news!! ::snuggles to the sickies::


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

BellaLina's Mom said:


> Did I miss something? What happened? I didn't know they were sick.
> 
> We're glad to hear they're healthy again. Your chis are beautiful and very cute. I love Jade - she is one of the cutest chis (you can send her to me for babysitting duty any time). Bella and I send hugs to all adorable your chi wees.


Yeah, they all were very ill. We still don't know for sure what caused it. All 4 had to be hospitalized. The Vets think it was (dog) food/treat related. Since it went through all 4, it would either have to be that, or some type of infectious disease. All 4 are current on vaccines, and there has been no reports local of any new strains of illness. So it's just one of those things we may never know for sure. Thank you so much for your kind words. We appreciate the hugs, as they are much needed.



unchienne said:


> Oh my gosh. I had no idea you were going through something like this. I must have missed the original posting on the girls' illness. {{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}}
> 
> I can understand the panic you must have felt. Our household went through something similar a few months ago. Started with one dog with a bit of soft stool, filtered down to the others, and within a day or two...explosive diarrhea that I couldn't get to stop. Two trips to the vet for antibiotics, Metronidazole, anti-diarrheals, eyedroppers and syringes filled with Pedialyte, and discarding all dog foods/treats did the trick except for Boo, who progressed to constant mucus and blood in his stool and was sick for almost two months.
> 
> ...


Hi Sandy. So nice to see you. How is your crew doing? It's been so long since I've seen them. I hope you all are well. I'm so sorry that you guys went through something like this too. Trust me when I say I know how you felt. You dread feeding time because you never know what the next stool will be like. It's all enough to make anyone totally overwhelmed. Seeing your babies suffer makes you suffer. I'm so sorry. I know the meds you mention oh too well. I have never seen so many meds they sent home in my life. I also understand the expense of it all. 

It's been a total mess here. Started out in Chance, then Jade, then Lexie. We thought Gia was going to escape the whole thing. But the poor baby girl ended up with it too. It was tough for all of us. I have never been away from any of them overnight. So with them being so ill, and having to stay at the hospital was very stressful for the whole family. The Vets would tell me, "no news is good news." I would lay awake at night hoping and praying the phone wouldn't ring. I felt like a ticking time bomb. Anyway, I'm hoping whatever it was is cleared up now. They are all on a Prescription diet by Iams. I don't like feeding them such crap food but it works. I can start changing their food next week. But I was told to feed something with a novel protein, and low fat. Chance has IBS, so I'm hoping that the new food will help with that too. We are going to try out Natural Balance for allergies. The Vet told me that I shouldn't be using foods high in fat or protein, because their liver and kidneys can't filter it. Too rich. So we'll see. So many food theories out there, you just never know what is best. 

I'm glad to hear you tossed the treats. It's always better to be safe than sorry. My best wishes to you and your babies. We miss you guys. (((((Hugs))))) And thank you so much for all of your kind words and concern.



Ivy's mom said:


> Well.... How are they all doing today. Hope they get to feeling better soon. I bought the wellness for small breeds. Can't wait to try it out this evening.
> 
> Lori


So far so good, Lori. Everyone seems to be getting back on track. We do a food change next week. I'm a nervous wreck. I hope the Wellness works out well for your precious Angels. I know many that use it with great success. Let me know how the girls like it.



rocky scotland said:


> The Chi Wees YAY, so glad they are doing good now T, you have been through hell with them (((HUGS)))
> They are all so cute but Jade is just a doll!


Thank you so much Lynda! It has all been such a mess. < sigh > It's so nice to read everyone's kind comments. (((((Hugs)))))



FireFox said:


> Oh nooo , i just red the other post about your babies!! That's awful!! So not fair to them and to you!! I am so glad they feel much better now, such a relief
> They are looking great in the photos
> I still can't believe what you all had to go trough, I am so sorry


Thank you so much! I hope to never go through that again. I hope our food change goes well next week.


----------

